# Newbie question about wax



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

Forgive me if this is a stupid question. Imagine this scenario: I wash the car and then apply, say, super resin polish, and then a coat of wax. the next time I wash the car should I apply the polish on top of the wax, or does the wax need to be removed first? If the polish goes on top of the wax is it actually doing any good?

I am quite new to this detailing lark as you can tell but would be grateful of any answers.

James


----------



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

anybody?


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Wash, polish(srp is good) then wax.

Wash again and dry job done, if you want to boost up get a detailing spray.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

[email protected] would be the best person to answer you, but if you using the resin polish then wax you won't need to re-do it all again the next time you wash the car epecially if you wash the car every week.

I would like to know how many times you wash it though until you need to polish and wax again from david myself.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Look at your paintwork, does it have swirls or small scratches? If it does it needs polishing, if it doesnt then dont polish it wax or glaze it.

Dont ever polish on top of wax it just removes it. Polish is abrasive a wax or glaze isnt.

But use a high quality shampoo, something like Zymol clear, which doesnt remove your waxes. Normal Halfords shampoos will remove all that wax you put on in two washes. What a waste of energy. Never use a lot of shampoo its not needed.


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

1. Wash your car using Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild shampoo (using a mash mitt and not a sponge), as this will not harm any wax currently on your car, and leaves the paint surface nice and clean ready for a polish.

2. Polish the car using Dodo Juice Lime Prime, or if you want something slightly less abrasive (if the swirls and scratches aren't too bad), then go for the Lite version.

3. Wax the car using Dodo Juice Supernatural (any wax applicator pad will do). The Lime Prime will help the wax adhere better than if you just went from a wash straight to wax. Supernatural leaves a lovely shine to your paintwork and really makes metallic flake pop.

4. After 24 hours give the paintwork a coating of Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical. This is easier to apply than normal Red Mist as it dries slower, allowing you more time to work with the product. Just spray on, wipe until it's absorbed using a microfibre cloth, and then buff with a clean side. This will create added depth to the paintwork and shine, and will also seal the wax.

5. Stand back and admire your gleaming car!


----------

